# Isomac Hexagon



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've just bought@GazRef's Izzo Vivi which he sold through the forum - a lovely machine, and an excellent transaction, thanks Gaz!

So now I'm coming to terms with having to move my Isomac Hexagon on.

I bought it 10 years ago, when I was told it was one of only two in the UK. Don't know how true that is, but I've never seen another. I believe it's basically a Zaffiro in a fancy case. It makes fantastic espresso, really stable temperature and a 700ml boiler which makes pulling several shots a breeze. Once it gets up to pressure it steams really well, but obviously with it being a single boiler you have to wait a bit and you can't go back to pulling espressos in a hurry once you've steamed your milk.

I've run it regularly without a hitch, pulling 2-4 shots most days, and I'm in Cumbria so not a hint of scale. It's been serviced and has newish gaskets etc.

It's 19.5 inches tall and about 12 inches wide, so it won't fit under most kitchen cabinets, but it is a thing of beauty and a joy to use.

I'm just wondering what it might be worth, as I've got no reference point.

(The picture is obviously not the actual machine, as it's now put away so that the Izzo can have pride of place.)

Thanks in advance for your help.









Sent from my Mi 9 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Never seen these before. I love it. I am not really sure how to value it. Ebay might be the best bet to let the market decide.

I want it though!!!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

It is a beauty, and a unique style to it too. I'd look for the price of the Zaffiro and add at least 20-25% to that price for the unique case.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember the hexagon, they didn't make Many and it wasn't in production for long. I actually think you might do better with it on e-bay, although list in on here first and see what the response is. Valuation is really difficult for this one. It is as you say a Zaffiro, with all the same foibles...but the Zafiro can and does make and excellent very brew temp stable machine with the addition of an appropriate PID and replacement of the mecury bulb thermostat...you can probably use the same thermowell, depends on how clean you can get it and the type of PID probe.

To get a proper valuation you need photos of the original machine, and of the internals....you might get Zaffiro money + 10 or 20%, depending on how badly someone wants a bit of Italian "art" on the counter.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.bukowskis.com/en/auctions/E438/lots/1198991-an-italian-espresso-machine-isomac-hexagon

Interestingly I did see one at Host 2019, so I wondered if they were thinking of reintroducing the shape.


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone - I suspected it would be difficult to value. It's probably a design that divides opinion, but if it was an HX machine I wouldn't be looking for a new home for it. As it is, it's going to be a wrench. It's actually a brilliant shape for placing in a corner, much neater than a rectangular machine, but it's still a bit of a beast.

I'll wait to sell it until things have (hopefully) settled down a bit in the new year. I think the whole Covid/Brexit débâcle means people have got other priorities just now and may not be looking to splash out on a machine like this!

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays

Sent from my Mi 9 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

Shorticus said:


> I'll wait to sell it until things have (hopefully) settled down a bit in the new year. I think the whole Covid/Brexit débâcle means people have got other priorities just now and may not be looking to splash out on a machine like this!
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9 Lite using Tapatalk


I wouldn't be so sure. There are a lot I do mean a lot of people splashing the cash about and getting in to new hobbyies, also deeper in to existing hobbies. Ebay with a reserve may be your best best pal

As you said it is a real shame its not a hx or a dule boiler I would of loved it.

I think it looks amazing like a massive over sized moka pot haha.

Good look with it all tho

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sam_d said:


> I think it looks amazing like a massive over sized moka pot haha.


 I do believe that was the intention at Isomac.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Liking the weird combination of atomic age rocket ship and Moka pot steam punk aesthetics. It is very distinctive! 😉


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

It was a seemless transaction and thank you. In lieu of world events I expect there's a decent market for it. I got in touch with the team at bellabarista recently for some advice and they shared the same sentiment that lock down/working from home has seen a lot of people invest in home coffee equipment.


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your helpful advice.

Since I've got no realistic idea what the Hexagon will fetch I've decided to see what the market says!

I've listed it on eBay here if anyone's interested: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Isomac-Hexagon-Coffee-Machine-/193833786534?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Some chancer's just offered me £130!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Shorticus said:


> Some chancer's just offered me £130!


 There's your starting point. I might have been more inclined to have put a lower starting price but put a minimum reserve on it


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> There's your starting point. I might have been more inclined to have put a lower starting price but put a minimum reserve on it


I've done my homework though. A used Gaggia Classic should get around £200, so I don't think £250 is over-ambitious as a starting price. I've got 25 watchers already, so I've not given up hope yet!


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Shorticus said:


> Nightrider_1uk said:
> 
> 
> > There's your starting point. I might have been more inclined to have put a lower starting price but put a minimum reserve on it
> ...


 I'm not saying its not worth the money you've started at; ( I think its a great looking machine and if I was looking for a new machine i'd be happy to purchase it); more just reflecting on auction strategy.


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

I appreciate the advice - I am by no means an expert, and meant no disrespect with my reply. I think I would just rather not have to sell the machine at all!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Shorticus said:


> Nightrider_1uk said:
> 
> 
> > There's your starting point. I might have been more inclined to have put a lower starting price but put a minimum reserve on it
> ...


 Everyone on here is watching it! 😂


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Shorticus said:


> I appreciate the advice - I am by no means an expert, and meant no disrespect with my reply. I think I would just rather not have to sell the machine at all!
> 
> Thanks for your input.


 No offence or disrespect taken. I can understand you not wanting to sell it. I did think about selling my Classic and purchasing it myself, but I need to overhaul the steam valve (normal leek) and your machine now has a bid.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The last 10 seconds....kerrrrrching £££


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I still reckon Zaffiro money +10-20%, so I expect it to see around £400, perhaps more. They are not a common machine and the £130 offer was ridiculous....


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I still reckon Zaffiro money +10-20%, so I expect it to see around £400, perhaps more. They are not a common machine and the £130 offer was ridiculous....


 Spot on Dave


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

As expected, Dave's valuation was unerringly accurate! I'm happy with the final price, I just hope it's going to a good home.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone on here buy it?


----------



## Shorticus (Dec 10, 2020)

Not that I'm aware of, but I've had communication from the buyer and I get the impression it's gone to a good home, which is a relief!


----------

